

9 Soft Skills Every Web Developer Should Master  - ASquare
https://netguru.co/blog/posts/9-soft-skills-every-web-developer-should-master?source=HackerNews&referrer=Anuj+Adhiya

======
tilde_tilde
Or, more generally, 9 skills anyone with a job should master.

~~~
ASquare
Indeed

